# Really new to this "root" thing you got going here.



## Zxellon (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey everyone! I hope you can help me with a problem I've run into...

I just got the Note II refurbished through AT&T for about 99 cents, i really couldnt pass on that. I have really been wanting to try using my PS3 controller with it to play games on my computer using Kainy. problem is, I need to root my device to use the controller bluetooth, and i wanted to use AOKP. From what I have seen and need to borrow a friend cable to sync the controller, and spend around $4 for the app to connect the thing via bluetooth.

I went out today and took back most of my unused xbox 360 games and wireless controllers to get my brother a wired 360 one for darksouls and myself something that would work with my phone (though i wish it were an xbox 360 one, its not a big deal really). Maybe there is a way to use a xbox360 controller with the phone and I don't know it yet.

I have been unsure as to how to go about rooting my phone. i have asked around but most of my friends and classmates point me to a general webpage or forum, to which I find difficult to navigate. Before I start spending money on things, I just want to know what is necessary to make my phone into a friggin awesome unicorn. What do i need to buy, what i need to download, and so forth. im pretty sure i can use just a xbox 360 controller, i just wouldnt know how to go about that, and i only know about the PS3 controller cause I have seem people using it, though I would prefer it if I could use the 360 controller with my phone, as i plan on using Kainy and most the games i own use the 360 controller natively.

Any help or pointers in the right direction would be awesome. Sorry if this isn't the right place to place this, and for this being really really long!

tldr how to root Note II (AT&T) to AOKP and use controllers for Kainy

Christopher


----------



## carassius (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

You state you have a Samsung Note II, so you should post here: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/538-galaxy-note-2/

Or, possibly, a mod can move it for you.


----------



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

Google the first part of your tl;dr. How to root at &t note 2.
Welcome to the forums


----------



## Zxellon (Apr 24, 2013)

How do I contact a mod to move this over to the note 2 foums?

I searched Google for how to root the phone, all I could find were videos from last year and those may be outdated by then, and even then none of them cover how to apply AOKP to the phone. I am still unsure if i need to root it to use the xbox 360, or ps3 controller with the phone, which would be only reason i was trying to do this in the first place.


----------



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

To contact a mod, there is a link at the top of the page that says "contact us". Click it and tell them what you want done and they will do their best.
The root methods *should* still work (I don't have that device so I don't know)
Once you have the phone rooted, bootloader unlocked, and have a custom recovery, just download the correct zip for your device and flash it in recovery. Jubakuba has a guide on flashing if you need it.

About you're last thing, I'm unsure of what you're trying to accomplish. Have you tried to use the controller(s) on your stock device?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

The whole controller thing I'm not sure about but as far as rooting goes you'd have to find a very updated way. I myself have been looking for a way to do it. I know Adam outler had a way but then Verizon patched it and the last I heard he was trying to fix his curious method. But you're on att so that might not apply to you. But getting a custom rom is the easy part. Once you're unlocked and rooted you will have what's called a custom recovery (which will be explained in the unlocking/routing process most likely). Then just go to the aokp website or various places to get the ROM, down load it to your phone and install it through the afore mentioned custom recovery. Very very simple. As I said the only hard part is finding the most up to date unlocking rooting method that has not been patched by the carrier. Again as for the controller I couldn't help except to say that I would think you could just connect any Bluetooth controller through.... Well Bluetooth.







good luck and have fun

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

